# fork/headtube space



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I am putting together my new KG461. Installing the fork I notice a almost 3mm space between the fork crown and lower head tube. My cannondale setup had the fork almost flush with the frame. I followed the fork instuctions that came with the bike.I installed the fork cone and then the lower bearing.The fork cones seats all the way down on the fork. Do I need this part? The frame already has the bearing races installed. Is this normal on a LOOK frame?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

woah, weird. i built up a new (to me) 461 today, thanks darrell by the way, i have the same gap, didnt notice it till i saw this thread.

my gap, if ours are the same size, is similar to these, posted in the 'post LOOK pics here' thread
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2006&page=2


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> I am putting together my new KG461. Installing the fork I notice a almost 3mm space between the fork crown and lower head tube. My cannondale setup had the fork almost flush with the frame. I followed the fork instuctions that came with the bike.I installed the fork cone and then the lower bearing.The fork cones seats all the way down on the fork. Do I need this part? The frame already has the bearing races installed. Is this normal on a LOOK frame?



Take the steel bearing race off the fork. The newer HSC4 forks have the race molded into the carbon. I have two HSC4 forks. One with a steel race and one without.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I tried that but then the bearing does not go on the fork all the way.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

here is what it looks like:


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I took off the steel race and pushed the bearing on.Now the fork rubs against the frame!


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Did you put on the bearing upside down?
I bulit a Look 585 last year. Their written directions are not updated. 
The earlier poster is right about the integrated bearing surface used on the fork
crown.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

It is a 2004 model. Bearing is in the right way. Without the fork crown,the lower bearing does not contact the the frame race and the fork rubs on the frame.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> I am putting together my new KG461. Installing the fork I notice a almost 3mm space between the fork crown and lower head tube. My cannondale setup had the fork almost flush with the frame. I followed the fork instuctions that came with the bike.I installed the fork cone and then the lower bearing.The fork cones seats all the way down on the fork. Do I need this part? The frame already has the bearing races installed. Is this normal on a LOOK frame?


Your pic is definitely showing something wrong.
You said in this 1st post that the fork cone sits all the way down.
Your sure it is all the way down onto the head of the fork?
This tends to suggest that you do not have the 36 degree tapered flange fork. If you did that cone would not sit all the way down on the fork.
Yes the frame has bearing races installed but this has nothing to do with the need for a cone or not.
Odd though the pic you show definitely has something holding it up from seating proper.
Is this the HSC4 fork?


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

The fork came out of the box with the frame. The race is sitting as far as it can go.The bearing will go on the fork but has to be pressed for it to seat and then use a fork crown tool to remove it.With the bearing in the lower headtube there is about a 5mm gap to the end of the headtube. Fork works fine with the fork race installed,but the gap is a little strange.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds odd....Maybe the lower cone is not all the way down after all?
Perhaps let Look know & see what they say?
http://www.lookcycle.com/v3/contact_en.htm


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I called Veltec Sports. They think I have the wrong lower frame bearing race installed. I have a goldish color one when it should be silver. The fork does not need a cone race,just the bearing.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> I called Veltec Sports. They think I have the wrong lower frame bearing race installed. I have a goldish color one when it should be silver. The fork does not need a cone race,just the bearing.



Cool glad you have it on the mend!


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Guess I am stuck with the gap. The fork does not have the taper for the bearing so I have to use the fork cone ring.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

It is ok to use the cone ring but......That ring should sit all the way down on the straight shoulder in your pic. Make sure you have the right ring & that it is all the way down. You may have to spread it where it is open or have a shop with the tool install it.
Good Luck


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Above that shoulder is another shoulder that the ring fits into. There is no taper on the fork so I need the ring. The headst turns fine with no play.


----------

